# Ladies How Many O r g a s m s In One Day?



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

So many depressing stories, how about something more fun 

Ladies how many O r g a s m s have you had in one day?

Count when you get up to when you finally go to sleep.

Not a 24 hour day, naps don't count

You also have to fess up to who gave you these?

Anything counts, tools, stuffed animals, gadgets, men, women, anything goes.

Okay Go


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

I've had four - and one was a double (clitoral and vaginal at the same time.. wowza). All of them were courtesy of my 11" rigid vibrator. That dang thing is worth its weight in gold. LOL

Now for hubby, in case anyone wants some of my TMI... he's had 8 in one lovemaking session. All by me.. thankyouverymuch. *takes a bow*

Blaze

(ppsst, this _might_ get more replies under the "sex" message board)


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I was amazed at this question. 

I had an exgf (not the one referenced on here)...we had a 3 day weekend...400+ for her, half dozen or so for me. 

Ok, I'm not a female...just relaying...


----------



## Still Tryin' (Sep 27, 2009)

Three in one day - which is BIG for me. One from DH in the am, a sneaky shower with LPWP (Little Pink Water Proof) and the last from DH before bed.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife had four Sunday morning.:smthumbup:


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

My wife had 5 this morning and about 4 a couple of hours ago. Of course she is a bit different, I have gotten her off just by kissing her! Her record in one "session" is well over 20, I am sure. Blaze, 8 at one time for a guy is pretty darn good, not sure I ever got close to that at 20 years old! Congrats!


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Um, zero has been the best for my wife... Oh well.


----------

